#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Top  MBA Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for MBA

## shivi.attitude

_Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA_

Pursuing Management studies in US universities is a dream for many students.Go through this article to know about the courses offered in US for Management Studies.

More then half the students prefer to study in US ,UK comes second and Canada  comes third.It goes without saying that MBA was born here and US  is the world’s largest economy. These factors only add to the MBA  programs flourishing in this part of the world, with a large range of  subject choices available for an MBA student. The ample number of job  opportunities and thriving career prospects available post obtaining an  MBA degree contribute to more and more students opting for this  prestigious master’s degree*.

**             Top MBA Universities in US:-

*Rank
University name
Description and statistics

# 1
*Stanford University*

Ever since Stanford opened its doors in  1891, it has continued to prepare students for leadership in today’s  competitive world. The third most influential and selective university  in the world, Stanford lies in the heart of the Silicon Valley between  San Francisco and San Jose, near Palo Alto, California. With over 15,000  students and 2,000 faculty members.

Tuition fees:$53,118 
Enrollment:799
Average GMAT score:728
Average starting salary:$1,31,949



# 2
*Harvard University*

Harvard is the second best university in the  United States and the world, due to its world-class faculty, high-level  research, state-of-the-art facilities, and extensive learning  opportunities. Ideally located in Cambridge, Massachusetts, this  esteemed university has over 21,000 students and 16,000 faculty and  staff.

Tuition fees:$48,600
Enrollment:1840
Average GMAT score:724
Average starting salary:$1,31,759

# 3
*     Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Best known for engineering, science, and  management, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) was founded in  1861 and is ranked #1 educational institution both in the United States  and the world. The lush green campus, stretching over 168 acres, spreads  across the charming Charles River and Boston skyline. The university is  not just attractive for the impressive location, but also for the  quality of the academic programs offered.

Tuition fees:$50,353 
Enrollment:797
Average GMAT score:718
Average starting salary:$1,25,905

# 4
*University of Pennsylvania*

The fourth oldest institution of higher  education in the US, Pennsylvania, popularly called Penn, is one of the  best universities in the world. Since its establishment in 1740, Penn  has been continuously committed towards excellence in scholarship,  research, and service. With a student body of more than 20,000, hailing  from round the globe, the university excels at providing national  leaders in their respective fields. The picturesque and bustling urban  campus of Penn is located near the heart of Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

Tuition fees:$48,550 
Enrollment:1687
Average GMAT score:718
Average starting salary:$1,32,579     4

# 5
*     Northwestern University (Kellogg)* 

The Kellogg School of Management (The Kellogg School or Kellogg) is the  business school of Northwestern University in Evanston, Illinois,  downtown Chicago, Illinois and Miami, Florida. Kellogg offers full-time,  part-time, and executive programs, as well as partnering programs with  schools in China, India, Hong Kong, Israel, Germany, Canada, and  Thailand. Degrees granted include the Master of Business Administration  (MBA), Ph.D., and an MBA-JD.

Tuition fees:$51,495
Enrollment:1280
Average GMAT score:714
Average starting salary:$1,23,996

# 6
*University Of Chicago*


The University consists of the College of the University of Chicago, various graduate programs and interdisciplinary committees organized into four divisions, six professional schools, and a school of continuing education. The University enrolls approximately 5,000 students in the College and about 15,000 students overall.
In 2008, the University spent $423.7 million on scientific research.

Tuition fees:$50,900
Enrollment:1177
Average GMAT score:715
Average starting salary:$1,26,779

# 7
*Darmouth College*

Dartmouth is located on a rural 269 acre (1.1 km) campus in the Upper Valley region of New Hampshire. Given the College's isolated location, participation in athletics and the school's Greek system is high. Dartmouth's 34 varsity sports teams compete in the Ivy League conference of the NCAA Division I. Students are well known for preserving a variety of strong campus traditions.

Tuition fees:$50,700
Enrollment:517
Average GMAT score:716
Average starting salary:$1,28,013

# 8
*University of California*

University of California Berkeley is the  flagship institution of the University of California. Founded in 1868,  the university is sited in Berkeley, California, with the campus  spreading over bustling and beautiful 6,651 acres. Ranked as one of the  top-notch universities across the world, students have more than 300  undergraduate and graduate programs to choose from, under 14 colleges  and schools. 

Tuition fees:$41,680
Enrollment:497
Average GMAT score:718
Average starting salary:$1,20,164

# 9
*Columbia University*

Columbia University in the City of New York (Columbia University) is a private, Ivy League university in Manhattan, New York City. Columbia is the oldest institution of higher learning in the state of New York, the fifth oldest in the United States, and one of the country's nine Colonial Colleges founded before the American Revolution.Today the University operates four Columbia Global Centers overseas in Amman, Jordan; Beijing, China; Paris, France; and Mumbai, India.

Tuition fees:$53,208
Enrollment:1291
Average GMAT score:712
Average starting salary:$1,23,486

# 10
*Yale University*

     Yale University, located in New Haven, Conn., offers a small college  life with the resources of a major research institution. Yale students  are divided into 12 residential colleges that foster a supportive  environment for living, learning, and socializing.


Tuition fees:$49,900
Enrollment:465
Average GMAT score:722
Average starting salary:$1,21,867



_If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_









  Similar Threads: Can anyone suggest top universities and intake for spring in different universities for Master's degree in abroad? Top Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for Higher Education List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------


## amydecia

Hey Thanks for Sharing it With Us.I was Actually looking for this Type of Information and Tips Because I want to do mine Higher Study in Abroad So Like to get This Type of Things.

----------

